# chubby frog



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

and a chubby cory


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats a nice pleco!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks, havent seen them come out long enough to get a picture in a long time. i have 4 L134's and they are all pretty good eaters.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Boy they sure look fat. Any signs of breeding?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

that is a fat guy what do you feed if you dont mind me asking


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

usually alternate between zuchini and yams.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i have seen them chasing each other around, and some gravel being dug out from under bigger river rocks but thats about it. i was just thinking about making them some caves out of slate tiles and see what happens.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Make the caves 1..25" to 1.5" for openings, that's what they seem to like. Or just get them from plecocaves.com. Mine are spawning in the small handmade ones and the medium Eurocaves. Specialized Caves : Handmade cave and Specialized Caves : Euro caves, rounded end, D-shaped


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the links. ill give it a try first and see how they turn out.


----------

